# Asia's biggest skyline



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Triumph Speed3 (Aug 11, 2004)

HK!
then Tokyo, Seoul, Singapore, Shanghai, Dubai


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

This is a hard one cause it says "biggest" not "best". I don't know quite how big Seoul's skyline is, I know Singapore has a small skyline, so I am going to go with Hong kong because it is the one I am most familiar with.


----------



## maree_sulphur (Apr 11, 2005)

Hong Kong for it's extreme density, then Dubai, for the future when the Palms finish and when the developments in Jebel Ali have finished.


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Shanghai


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

km-sh said:


> Shanghai


That the reson why you made this poll right?


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Nongkhai_tong said:


> That the reson why you made this poll right?


no,I just want to know which city has bigger skyline


----------



## SUNNI (Sep 20, 2002)

Seoul - Tokyo - Shanghai


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Hong Kong because, of all those tall and close to each other, yet some ugly residental buildings


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

I think BKK skyline is pretty big as well though not as many outstanding buildings as it supposed to have. This is quantitative question requiring measurement for the right answer. Best nominates are HK, Tokyo, Seoul, Shianghai and Bangkok.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, how do you define 'big' in terms of a skyline? No. of buildings? Height of bldgs? Area covered by highrise bldgs?
Or did you mean which city has the most stunning skyline? 'Big' might be the wrong word.


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

hong kong skyline is not big indeed in terms of the total area, but extemely tall
the biggest should be tokyo


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't like the chinese skylines because they have loads of big buildings wich just aren't beautiful - except for example Jin Mao Tower, and of course Hong Kong - wich is imo asias best skyline, than seoul, tokyo, singapore, kuala lumpur, shanghai, taipeh, dubai,...


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

Depends on definition 
The statistics for cities like tokyo, shanghai, beijing and seoul are so imcomplete ... and also should we only used city-figures or larger metro figures?
and where do you draw the larger metro line ... 
what you consider a skyline ...does it only consists of skyscrapers??? or smaller buildings like mid-rise and churches ... 12 story?20 story? 90m?
Just some thoughts ...

In terms of the larger metropolis with no height variable ... I am guessing Tokyo, Seoul, shanghai and Beijing ... 
as they are the largest metro in asia ... henceforth the most buildings
Larger tokyo itself has like 36+million with many cities put together ... i am sure each one has a place to live ... so theres really no view where you can capture the whole place ... 
in terms of city and height I am guessing hk ... almost all the developed land are skyscrapers ...


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Tokyo, Bangkok, Seoul, Singapore,...

Bangkok-Sukhumvit area (one part of the skyline)


----------



## waterloo (Aug 9, 2003)

^I agree with you, but take out Singapore.


----------



## asman (Mar 13, 2005)

waterloo said:


> ^I agree with you, but take out Singapore.


**** you..


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Quantity:

1. Hong Kong
2. Bangkok-Shanghai-Singapore
3. Seoul-Tokyo-Malaysia

Quality: 

1. Tokyo-Hong Kong
2. Seoul-Shanghai
3. Bangkok-Malaysia-Singapore

IMO so please don't get mad anyone


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Singapore skyline is bigger than many here on SSC anticipate


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Butcher said:


> I know Singapore has a small skyline


Small skyline?? Seems small ........:yes:


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

nice pics km ... 

i think all asian cities urban built form are very interesting in their own way ... from tokyo with its continous unlimited urbanity scattered in a quiet chaos ... to hong kong with clashes of hyper dense organic forms in an energetic ways ... to the super orderly, finely crafted and fully preserved westernized singapore to lastly the city which can be described as a true dragon which has fully awaken from a few hours of sleep in a revolution by the name of shanghai ... 
Theres really too much in asia to explore ... beijing, shanghai, hk,tokyo, kyoto, seoul, singapore, KL, taipei, bangkok, saigon ... the list goes on ...


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

Number of high-rises:

Hongkong - 7,828
Singapore - 3,885
Seoul - 2,944
Tokyo - 2,445
Bangkok - 851
Osaka - 800
Shanghai - 631
Kuala Lumpur - 619
Beijing - 341
Taipei - 158
Jakarta - 123
Saigon(Hochimin City) - 122

Points based on heights of the high-rises:
Hong Kong 114,199
Seoul 15,590
Singapore 12,947
Bangkok 11,080
Tokyo 9,212
Shanghai 8,517


----------



## npinguy (Apr 15, 2004)

none of the shanghai pics so far do it any justice.


Now it is personally not my favourite skyline. Hong kong is.


But the biggest?


Why don't I let the picture do the talking:


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

nice pic ... but i don't think theres a view where you can capture the whole shanghai ... 

those statistics are bull ... hk statistics are not even complete ... so u can imagine how imcomplete it is for metros like shanghai, seoul, beijing and tokyo whose metros are like 20 times bigger than hk ... with 2-3 times more people
hk is probably tallest but for most buildings i am sure those aforementioned metro have way more buildings ... 
and even for city statistics those are way way off ...


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

that pic is just shanghai ,haha 


InitialD18 said:


> nice pic ... but i don't think theres a view where you can capture the whole shanghai ...
> 
> those statistics are bull ... hk statistics are not even complete ... so u can imagine how imcomplete it is for metros like shanghai, seoul, beijing and tokyo whose metros are like 20 times bigger than hk ... with 2-3 times more people
> hk is probably tallest but for most buildings i am sure those aforementioned metro have way more buildings ...
> and even for city statistics those are way way off ...


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

HK has the densest and highest, Tokyo and Seoul have the largest footprint of tall buildings.


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Photo by DUDZ

Makati Central Business Districts, One of the skylines in Metro Manila


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

@npinguy

That's a stunning panorama.


----------



## rgen (Jan 3, 2005)

km-sh said:


> Shanghai


OMG this is damn beautiful....


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

makati is nice.

shangai, thats the most impressive skyline but its so ugly. looks like another bigger pyonyang.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

HK has the biggest skyline... And than Shangai, Tokyo, Singapore and Taipei


----------



## sunystory (Feb 14, 2005)

in terms of largest, seoul probably wins the game
























Scroll back and forth


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

^^ 
1. Seoul
2. Tokyo
3. Hong Kong
4. Shanghai


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Seoul:
Jungro:









Gangnam:









































Yeouido:

















Borame park:

















Mokdong:









Ilsan (Seoul-metro)


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome pictures everyone!!. Hong Kong is my fav.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

my answer:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

shanghai,without doubt


----------



## ILOVEYOU- (Apr 30, 2005)

maybe beijing


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Bangkok, Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Shanghai have amazingly large skylines. So does Tokyo and HK, but that we already knew.


----------



## sunystory (Feb 14, 2005)

1. Seoul
2. Tokyo
3. Beijing
4. Sanghai
5. Hongkong
6. Singapore


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

metro manila is composed OF LARGE CBD SKYLINE:

the makati skyline
the ortigas skyline
the globalcity
the baycity


SO FORME METROMANILA THE BEST


----------



## h4nh4n (Jul 8, 2005)

i'm jealous with all of u 

Jakarta too small 

here some Jakarta Pics


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Prolly HK


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Its Hong Kong.. The whole city is skyscrapered


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Actually most of Singapore's highrises are outside of the 'city' and in the suburbs and towns. 

Towns like Sengkang and Punggol, the 2 newest towns are building very nice highrises...


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Un-pano-rised pics from 40 floors up the tallest public apartment towers!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## takurasa (Jul 2, 2005)

TOKYO - No doubt here.
OSAKA - Much bigger than any cities in China.
NAGOYA - Look above.
Seoul - Quite big.
Hongkong - Obviously Asia's number one in skyscraper wise.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

HK


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

I've been all over Asia apart from Shanghai. 

Tokyo seems to have a far far larger skyline than any other city. Its in a different league to be honest. Especially if you include the metropolitan area (including Chiba and Yokohama). Minato Mirai in Yokohama alone compares favourably to many cities in Asia alone! 

Also why isn't anyone mentioning Osaka? The Kobe, and collective impact of the Umeda and Namba skylines from Mount Rokko are huge and compare to Hong Kong from that angle!!! 

I guess its because hardly anyone has been to Osaka on these forums. I'm not Japanese by the way... I'm from London so I have no bias... just suprised that a city with a metropolitan economy which exceeds Canada's is ignored so freely!

Hats are doffed to Makati City (some great scrapers there nice one Philippines!), Jakarta which is just immense, Bangkok which just goes on for ever (rather like Osaka) and Singapore for its ever-so-tidy skyline.


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

because the buildings in japan are not tall and the skyline is not appealing enough


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

I think the comparison for biggest urban area is between Shanghai & Tokyo.

I've been in Shanghai for about 1 day, it's definitely much larger than Hong Kong maybe 2.5x the size, 4x the size of Singapore, and 8x the size of Kuala Lumpur. Unfortunately, i've only been in Tokyo for less than 90 minutes (transiting between Narita and Haneda airport), so i can only guess that Tokyo is about the same size as Shanghai.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

you guy need to see this pic of Bangkok


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Awesome pics of BKK....


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

HK for density


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

SEOUL FOR ME!!


METROMANILA ALSO HAS A HUGE SKYLINE

NOT ONLY ONE skyline area BUT ACTUALLY manila has lots of skyline CBD area and one of that is

MAKATI SKYLINE:





































another is:

ORTIGAS SKYLINE:


----------



## ShanghaiSkyline (Aug 12, 2005)

shanghai


----------



## ShanghaiSkyline (Aug 12, 2005)

Shanghai


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

singapore has lots of low rise buildings...


----------



## slerz (Aug 12, 2005)

Singapore


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

Shanghai.


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

Either Tokyo or Shanghai.


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

A42251 said:


> Who has more 12 story buildings, Seoul or Tokyo?
> 
> How do they compare to heavywieghts in other parts of the world, such as New York and Sao Paulo?


probably seoul kk.. because Seoul got millions of apartments


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Tokyo or Shanghai.. but Hong Kong is the nicest w/ the hills


----------

